# Speaking of trotlines...



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

How do y'all make them? I see ready made ones for sale and 100 ways to make them from all over the country online. I want to make a good one.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

If you want to drive over to fairhope, I'll hook you up with one of the ones I make. Will hold anything goes the river has guaranteed. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Mighty tempting but that's a haul! And I was just through there on Saturday dangit


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Pm me your address, I'll mail you some.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

I'll be in pensacola tomorrow, if that helps? 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Pm sent


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

If you are going to start setting some lines I would use bush hooks and fewer trotlines. You can't set but 25 hooks so a few trotlines will put you over. Or you can buy a commercial license. I will be in Pensacola on Thursday if you want to see mine.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh dang I didn't know that. I have 25 nice bush hooks already. The regs didn't exactly say 25 one way or the other or combined but it figures I was getting excited about breakin the law...


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Whatcha tryn to do sicfish? You wanna be a river raper like the rest of us?


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> Whatcha tryn to do sicfish? You wanna be a river raper like the rest of us?


Yes. I figure if I have 50 hooks in the water, and the rods and reels I'm watching, I might, MIGHT, bring home enough fish for a meal...


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

sure said:


> Yes. I figure if I have 50 hooks in the water, and the rods and reels I'm watching, I might, MIGHT, bring home enough fish for a meal...




I think your right!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Try'n Hard said:


> Whatcha tryn to do sicfish? You wanna be a river raper like the rest of us?


If it's anything like what we do when we set lines raping is the least of our worries, we're more like a soft kiss on the cheek...lol


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah, I like to think I do a good job of entertaining the fish


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

sure said:


> Yeah, I like to think I do a good job of entertaining the fish




I don't know about the fish - but I am very entertained!


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

Correct me if I'm wrong but I read the law as being able to have 50 hooks on a trot line. Besides that for me trot lines have always been a crazy headache always seem to get snagged bush hooks are easier and you cover more ground. I know if I put out a trot line it will be in the wrong spot just how I seem to fish. Any advise from you more experiences trot line guys? I have been warned by more than one guy at the river to make sure I have no bream if running any hook sets so be careful what you are using on rod and reel at the same time.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Bush hooks are my preference, but watching a bunch of jugs float down the river (legal in Alabama) is more fun than you can stand.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Legally you can only set a total of 25 hooks. If you have 1 trotline with 25 hooks on it you are done. All lines have to be marked with your name and address. You cannot use a game fish or any part of for bait. 

I set 25 hooks and usually come home with a mess. Never filled the freezer. Those rod/reel guys catch many more fish than I do on set lines.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I liked to go down river and set lines then fish with rod/reel while I am waiting. Might stay most of the night. Well I was warned by FWC that you cannot have a gamefish in your boat if you are running lines. He said I would have to set lines and then go back and get my rod/reels if I was going to use bream as bait.


----------



## Riverlover (Mar 5, 2016)

billyb said:


> I liked to go down river and set lines then fish with rod/reel while I am waiting. Might stay most of the night. Well I was warned by FWC that you cannot have a gamefish in your boat if you are running lines. He said I would have to set lines and then go back and get my rod/reels if I was going to use bream as bait.


To me that's stupid. If I'm not putting bream on the bush hooks then leave me the heck alone. A couple buddies received tickets for just having ready bush hooks in the boat with no tags with name, address, etc. Crazy !
Some lawmakers are trying to pass a bill that will prohibit the "boating safety inspection" by FWC meaning you'll actually have to do something wrong for them to stop you. I hope they can pass it as I've been stopped three times in one day by the same guy on the river.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

billyb said:


> I liked to go down river and set lines then fish with rod/reel while I am waiting. Might stay most of the night. Well I was warned by FWC that you cannot have a gamefish in your boat if you are running lines. He said I would have to set lines and then go back and get my rod/reels if I was going to use bream as bait.




That's like filling your buggy at the grocery store and getting arrested for shoplifting before you get to the checkout! He would have to ticket me. Pretty sure that's not law just a convenience for him.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I called the regional FWC office about it and it is true. Bush hooks and trotlines on the boat equals no gamefish. They will also ticket you for not having name tags if you have lines on board.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Wonder if they'd believe they were just pre-made leaders??:shifty:


----------

